# USB connection continuously disconnects



## _0xDEADBEEF_ (Jun 3, 2015)

So i recently got Dell XPS 9530 with windows 8.1. The problem is that whenever I plug in my Android device (I have tried Sony Xperia, HTC One M8, Samsung S6) it keeps disconnecting. The problem exist with BlackBerry Classic, Passport and even Z10. 

The problem persists even with harddisks though the connection drop doesn't happen that frequently but it happens. 

I have tried updating my drivers, different cables and what not, but the connection isn't consistent. I have got my laptop's motherboard replaced twice, got my laptop replaced once and the problem is still there.

Anyways, If you guys have any thoughts or been there done that then let me know. 

Appreciate your help.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to TSF! :smile:

Does the disconnect happen even when the devices are plugged directly into a laptop USB port?

Does the same problem occur when running in Safe mode? 

What about in Safe mode with networking?


----------

